# mounting amplifiers



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm wondering if you guys have any ideas for where i might be able to mount my amps, im looking into getting these; 

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10098205&catid= 

and 

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10098203&catid=

so far the best idea I've had is mounting them both on separate pieces of mdf then mounting each onto the back of the left and right rear seats vertically, leaving the pass through in the middle still available should i want to transport my skis. Then for the sub woofer, im planning on using this box : 

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10105588&catid= 

mounting it to the floor on the right side in the trunk but a few inches away from the back of the seat in order to accommodate the amplifier, does anyone see a problem with this? or have an idea where else the amps could go? and also just to be sure the front and rear speakers are 6.5'' right?


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks like your have a nice little set up there, i've had my amp and speaker sitting inside at home ever since i got my exy as i didn't want to compromise the load carrying abilities. I had thought about trying to mount the amps vertically to the areas behind the shock absorber wells, making a nice flush MDF mount. With the sub(and i never got round to seeing if there was enough room for this) i hoped to mount it in the storage area in the top of the spare wheel, easily enough that it could just be pulled out to access the spare, with a strong mesh grid over the top to protect it, this would allow maximum practically whilst still looking pretty good!

anyway, just the ramblings of my mind, like i said, have never got round to doing it, but look forward to seeing ur finished set up


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

here is my two cents:


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

The amp that I have is an old v-12 5 channel amp which is a little bigger than the amp you are thinking of getting. Have not installed it yet in my exy but if you take out the right side tool foam you can fit the amp in there and put it under the sub ( this is a pro install) or you could spend a few extra bucks and go for this : Alpine Electronics of America, Inc. and go with the pdx series amps and that pdx-5 will power everything sub and all your speakers.


----------



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

anybody else have any ideas? ive considered mounting both amps to separate pieces of mdf, then mounting them at 90 degree angles to a base piece of mdf facing each other with a few braces, and mounting it on the floor in the right corner near the hatch, and i think i could be doing that but does anyone have idea whether id be able to fit each of these under the front seats? im especially interested in seeing if the 4 channel amp will fit because it is rather large, also i considered the pdx series but futureshop doesnt stock those so i dont get a discount on it, also it doesnt put out enough power, my speakers are 100 watts rms and my sub is 500 rms


----------



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

i've finally figured out what i can do, there is just enough space to mount my subwoofer amp under the drivers seat, then im going to build a shelf out of mdf to fit in the crevice on the right side of the trunk to vertically mount my speaker amp. Will post pictures when this is done!


----------



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

*yegs* - Take a look at my install: http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/151240-xtrail-diy-stereo-upgrade-ice-install.html for ideas on mounting amps, and sub box. I had to remove the seats to install the amps though. But that's not very difficult. Not sure how the size compares to your amps. I like *ValBoo's* sub location too though...For a more finished look, you may want to consider a custom fiberglass install in the wheel well area.


----------



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

Everything has been installed! I'll be getting pictures within the next day or so, but specs are as follows; Alpine type r 12'' subwoofer, four 6.5 alpine type r co axials, alpine mrp m500 amp, alpine mrp f600 amp, JVC kw-avx810 head unit and stinger power wiring with 1.3 farad capacitor and monster rca's


----------



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

*Stereo system finally complete!*

Finally got around to getting these pictures! 
Alpine ixa w404 deck
four 6.5 Alpine type R speakers
Alpine mrp- f600 amp
Alpine mrp-m500 amp
12" Alpine type R sub
Bassworx ported box
Stinger/ monster wiring
1.2 farad cap

Have you noticed that I like my Alpine gear a lot yet?

I used to have a jvc deck, but I didn't like it so i changed it for this alpine , and the amps and cap used to be on the backs of the seats but they're now under the flooring. Super clean!


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

well done... must have some mean sound coming out of that... I bet the other side of the town can hear you coming..... lmao


----------

